# Searching for the name of Indiana Jones-like fantasy movie



## Whitestar (Jul 8, 2015)

Many years ago, about sometime in the early 1980s, I went with my folks to visit my uncle at his apartment in Bronx, New York and I remember watching a fantasy movie on HBO with an actor who was similarly dressed up as Indiana Jones. Apparently, this movie was released after Raiders of the Lost Ark and it was attempting to cash in on the Indiana Jones craze at the time. I don't remember anything about the characters or the story, let alone, the name of the movie because I was a little tyke at the time, all I do recall was this Indiana Jones wannabe was the protagonist and he was riding in this hovering speeder bike vehicle that resembled the speeder bike seen in Return of the Jedi. He was pursuing the main villain and then his speeder bike began to spin in circles as they both were crossing over a vortex background with colors of orange and yellow. The trail is cold and I am not expecting any miracles, but if anyone has seen this movie, that would be a start. 

Does this scene sound familiar to anyone? If so, does anyone know what the name of this obscured movie is?


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 8, 2015)

It sounds like *Metalstorm The Destruction of Jared-Syn * 1983 .   It's a godawful 3D science fiction film made on the cheap . I think you'll find that it hasn't gotten better with age.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey, Whitestar, good to see you back! Hope Baylor got that for you.


----------



## Whitestar (Jul 9, 2015)

BAYLOR said:


> It sounds like *Metalstorm The Destruction of Jared-Syn *1983 .  It's a godawful 3D science fiction film made on the cheap . I think you'll find that it hasn't gotten better with age.



Yes, I believe that it is! After reading about the movie reviews of *Metalstorm The Destruction of Jared-Syn*, I am aware that it is not a very good movie, but lately I have been feeling nostalgic, so I'd figure what the heck. Who knows? With the right mind-set, I may enjoy it like in a goofy kind of way and I might even do a movie review in the similar style to Youtube star RedLetterMedia, with humor and wit! LOL! Anyway, thank you for your prompt response!   



Brian Turner said:


> Hey, Whitestar, good to see you back! Hope Baylor got that for you.



Hello Brian! Yes, it is good to be back! I have been quite busy for some time, but I'm happy to be back and I look forward to having more fun and intellectually stimulating conversations with you and everybody on this wonderful forum!


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 9, 2015)

Whitestar said:


> Yes, I believe that it is! After reading about the movie reviews of *Metalstorm The Destruction of Jared-Syn*, I am aware that it is not a very good movie, but lately I have been feeling nostalgic, so I'd figure what the heck. Who knows? With the right mind-set, I may enjoy it like in a goofy kind of way and I might even do a movie review in the similar style to Youtube star RedLetterMedia, with humor and wit! LOL! Anyway, thank you for your prompt response!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Brian! Yes, it is good to be back! I have been quite busy for some time, but I'm happy to be back and I look forward to having more fun and intellectually stimulating conversations with you and everybody on this wonderful forum!




You might also want to check out *Space Hunter Adventures in the Forbidden Zone    *With Peter Strauss , Molly Ringwold  and Michael Ironside.


----------



## Whitestar (Jul 10, 2015)

BAYLOR said:


> You might also want to check out *Space Hunter Adventures in the Forbidden Zone    *With Peter Strauss , Molly Ringwold  and Michael Ironside.



Yes, I've heard of that movie! I've always wanted to see it because I am a fan of all of the aforementioned actors!    Have you seen it? If so, what was your impression of it?


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 10, 2015)

Whitestar said:


> Yes, I've heard of that movie! I've always wanted to see it because I am a fan of all of the aforementioned actors!    Have you seen it? If so, what was your impression of it?



It's Cheesy and silly  but , it's actually better then Metalstorm.


1956 film *The Mole People *

Mario Brava's *Planet  of The Vampires* , 1965 very gritty science fiction film , one fate inspirations for the film Alien.

1971 film *Duel  * staring Denis Weaver. It was one of Steven Spielberg's first films. It's quite good.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Aug 16, 2015)

BAYLOR said:


> It's Cheesy and silly  but , it's actually better then Metalstorm.



Don't be disingenuous - it was a LOT better than _Metalstorm_.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 16, 2015)

JunkMonkey said:


> Don't be disingenuous - it was a LOT better than _Metalstorm_.



What Metalstorm really needs is the Mystery Science 3000 treatment.


----------



## Grimward (Aug 16, 2015)

BAYLOR said:


> 1971 film *Duel * staring Denis Weaver. It was one of Steven Spielberg's first films. It's quite good.



Loved Duel.  Couldn't sit in my parents car on a long trip without getting the creeps every time an 18 wheeler showed up.


----------

